# Win One of Three OPPO Blu-ray Disc Players!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win one of three OPPO Blu-ray Disc Players BDP-80 | BDP-83 | BDP-83SE*

*BDP-80*









*BDP-83*









*BDP-83SE*








*Compliments of OPPO Digital and Home Theater Shack*... you have the opportunity to win one of the best Blu-ray disc players on the market today!

Our way of saying thanks for being a member at the Shack... :T

*This is an announcement thread only... See complete details here!*


----------

